# Early Christmas Haul



## Rezel (Nov 15, 2011)

Christmas came early this year... Some of these will be given away as presents.

  	Mac MSFs in Lightscapade, Porcelain Pink





  	Skinfood Salmon Dark Circle Concealer Cream
  	Revlon ColorStay Makeup in Sand Beige/Cover Girl Lip Perfection Lipstick in Hot/Mac Lipstick in Syrup
  	Mac Lipstick in Vegas Volt/Mac Pro Longwear Lipcreme in Soft Sell











  	Mac Pigment in Emerald Dusk/Mac Paint Pots in Nubile, Let's Skate
  	Mac MES in Shimmermint, Snow Season/Mac Pro Longwear Eye Shadow in Sweet Satisfaction
  	And a super late purchase of Mac Cutie E/S Quad











  	Zoya Nail Polish in Trixie, Faye/Chanel Le Vernis in Peridot, Graphite
  	Essie Nail Polish in Mint Candy Apple, Borrowed And Blue/OPI Nail Polish in Mod About You
  	Color Club Holo Nail Polish in Revvvolution, Worth The Risque, Fashion Addict
  	China Glaze Nail Polish in Caribbean Temptation, Strawberry Fields, 2030













  	Finally some stuff from BBW and VS













  	Thanks for looking.


----------



## sunshine rose (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow great haul! Love all the nail varnishes!


----------



## thebeautybible (Nov 29, 2011)

fab haul! Mac Pro Longwear Eye Shadow in Sweet Satisfaction looks like such a pretty colour. just my cup of tea! lol

  	x


----------



## SmashSmashBam (Dec 6, 2011)

I love Essie Mint Candy Apple I hope you enjoy it! Nice haul!


----------



## bebs (Dec 6, 2011)

very nice let us know how you like the channel nail polishes


----------



## saintifying (Dec 23, 2011)

im jealous of all the nps!


----------



## Rezel (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you, everyone.   Haven't been in this thread in a while.



bebs said:


> very nice let us know how you like the channel nail polishes


  	I'm loving the Chanel polishes.  Peridot is my birthstone so part of my decision to buy it is that.   It's a lovely duochrome of chartreuse and dark green.  Graphite is a metallic pewter shade.  Formula is flawless.


----------

